# دورة الميكاترونيك



## رواد عيد (30 يوليو 2009)

_الاخوة المهتمين بتخصص الميكاترونيك_
_سوف تقام دورة كاملة عن الميكاترونيك مدتها يوم واحد 3 ساعات تتحدث عن الميكاترونيك باختصار_
_في القاهرة ولم يحدد التاريخ بعد_
_ولكم مني جزيل الشكر_​


----------

